# Variation in Coat Color?



## Sumtoc (Sep 20, 2021)

Our pup Katy just turned 5 months old. She is a handful but we love her. Just looking forward to calmer times as she gets older......

We've noticed that she has developed variations in her coat color as she has grown, pics attached. When very young her coat was very monochromatic, that brown/rust that Vizslas have, no white spots.

Now she has these grey/silver patches on her neck and shoulders. Not a deal breaker in any way, just curious if this is normal and if they will go away as she matures?

Thanks

Thanks


----------



## Sloane (Jun 17, 2021)

My 7-month old, Poppy, has those lighter "stripes" (as I call them) down her neck. I noticed Poppy's around the 5 month mark as well. We went to visit her siblings and I noticed one of her brothers has the same stripes, so I am pretty sure it's genetic. It doesn't bother me, but I was concerned at first that I was doing something to cause it.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It’s perfectly normal to see different shades in a Vizsla’s coat. Some appear to have angel wings, just behind the shoulders.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

No worries, it's normal. 
Sunlight, new coat coming in, puppy coat going out, can cause them to have variations in tone and depth of coloration.
I don't see anything that puts her outside the breed standard.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

you can use a rubber brush and go thru her coat daily, that will help lowering the puppy ones. it also makes her getting used to handling more. i like the ones which look like a glove as the other side helps also to smooth the fur.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Our nearly 4m old has pale patches on his neck as well.
Your girl is gorgeous 
Puppies are so cute but I know what you mean about looking forward to them calming down haha. Ozzy is our 2nd V- I am remembering now what our first (no longer with us)V’s puppy days were like! It’s a change going from a pretty reliable and mildly standoffish older dog to a crazy pup that thinks everyone wants to be his friend!


----------



## Sumtoc (Sep 20, 2021)

Thanks guys, was curious more than concerned. Our oldest son has a 10 yr old V and we never noticed the variation with her. And she is the only V we have spent any real time with.

And..... our son didn't mention the first 12-24 months being crazy, but we are pushing through since she makes us smile (most of the time.....).


----------



## Mrs M (Jul 21, 2021)

Our year old Oscar has various lighter coat variations, including the “angel wings” 🥰
Turning darker as he gets older?
Not sure if it’s just the seasons changing.


----------



## Mrs M (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Mrs M (Jul 21, 2021)

Much lighter colour as a youngster


----------



## Mrs M (Jul 21, 2021)




----------

